# Steve Smith!



## TwolvesZone (Aug 2, 2003)

acording to ESPN insider the twolves have reportely offered the LLE to steve smith, and is expected to sign with the team tuesday. They also had some interest in acquiring jimmy jackson, and possible tyrone hill as their final roster move


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

So we aren't getting Jimmy Jackson anymore? Shoot, I was looking foward to getting him.


----------



## TwolvesZone (Aug 2, 2003)

No, I still think the team is weighing their options with remaining Free Agents.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

we should first get jim jackson. he is a better addition to the team. steve smith wont give us enough depth there for he shoots more shots than anyone else off the bench except than hudson. jim jackson would be great even though he is a scorer he plays his defense and will give wally and spree a rest. i think everyone would be excited to get jimmy jackson but i say if we cant get jim jackson then go after raja bell. steve smith should be the third option. getting tyrone hill or laphanso ellis would be a waste of money. we are bound to waive one of them at mid season. why pay these guys to collect dust on the IL? i think we go after derrick coleman, vladimer stepania, or predeg drobjnak. or pick up wayne wallace or chris marcus. i personally think the best fit at that big man spot is trying to get gary trent,we need him and mike wilks so we actually have some guys that played for us from last year.i say we finish this off season by getting jimmy jackson , getting hill, coleman, stepania, drobnjak, ellis ( i would nt support this transaction) and then resigning wilks and trent then i think our roster will be fine


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Who reported this?

Steve Smith looks like he's done and a gimp. If it was for the LLE, it would be sad in the coming season I bet, but I can't see the future.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

c'mon people, he is done. period.


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

Why would Steve Smith be done? He didnt produce last season because he barely had minutes. He would be a very solid veteran guy to have come off the bench. He would definately change the way we would run our 2nd string offense. i'd say he's the first option, jackson can get bigger money, Smith is just looking for some playing time. And he'd be a great backup shooting gaurd/small forward


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i dont like steve smith. he wouldnt fir into the timberwolves orginazation at all. this guy is looking for minutes so he can get shots in.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwolvesZone</b>!
> acording to ESPN insider the twolves have reportely offered the LLE to steve smith, and is expected to sign with the team tuesday. They also had some interest in acquiring jimmy jackson, and possible tyrone hill as their final roster move


NO! Who would you rather have, Steve Smith, or Jim Jackson. That's an obvious choice. Smith is way too old, I hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

*Jim Jackson*

Hoopshype is reporting (or should I say the Pioneer Press) that the wolves are still talking with Jackson's agent and will offer him the vet minimum. I hope he takes it. He has a better build than Smith and should be a better backup at the 3.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Steve Smith did play in the playoffs. His shooting was atrocious.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Smith does suck, but he can really shoot the three well. He is not even a shadow of his former self, he did lead the league in 3 point percentage I believe in '01. He would make a good spot up shooter for you guys.


Of course if it's between Jackson or him, there is no question you take Jackson.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*what's the argument about*

why do we need either jackson or smith...we already got hoiberg...and from what i hear from a bulls fan, is this guy should be a starter on our team...of couse i think that's a joke, we should bring chris mullin outta retirement and have him come shoot for us. but really, you gotta go with jackson on this one, he is clearly more athletic and will produce more than smith when all is said and done.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well the Kings traded Keon Clark for nothing so that they could comfortably offer him Jim Jackson more money. Plus they have already traded Turkoglu, so i think the Kings will end up siging Jimmy J. But anyways, Steve Smith won't play much any ways, so he's a veteran who knows how to win, which should help Minnesota.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why in the world would you want another shooter?

-Petey


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

For the bench.

C - EJ
PF - Madsen
SF - _, Ebi
SG - _, Hoiberg
PG - Hudson, Wilks I think

So we need a C that can maybe play PF and a SG/SF.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

steve smith why not, if wolves can get him 1/4 of leagues 10-year veteran minimum at 200 something grand and active him in the playoff for 20 games why not
he is still very useful at very least for 200 grand and can hit 3 pointer like theres no tomorow. he might be slower than dikembe mutombo but it hardly matter, he can drain can open 3 all day !!!!!!


----------

